# Did you miss this bit of random fun?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone posted this link on one of my Ravelry groups. I thought it was fun and wanted to share with all of you here.

http://crafternews.crownpublishing.com/2009/11/01/which-ewe-are-you/


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

can find where to take the quiz ?!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I couldn't find the quiz either.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I clicked on every possible link. Can't find it either...:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Me either


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I figured it was just me that couldn't find the quiz.... :shrug:

Peg


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh rats. I'll look..... There we go. I copied the link from the forum I found it on- on Ravelry. 

http://www.randomhouse.com/crown/whicheweareyou/whicheweareyou.swf


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Callieslamb,

Im a Navajo-Churro
dual coated & primitive! :shocked::hysterical::thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am a Finn sheep. Who knew?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm a rambouillet ....."wool so soft you can sleep in , great for next to the skin "

I'll have to try this breed for my socks !!

what FUN !


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Survey says... Perendale! Don't think I've ever seen a live one, although I did know they originated in NZ.

"The *Perendale* is a breed of sheep developed in New Zealand by Massey Agricultural College (now Massey University) for use in steep hill situations. The breed is named after Sir Geoffrey Peren and it achieves its aims by being the offspring of Romney ewes and Cheviot rams with sturdy legs. It is raised primarily for meat." 

Peg


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm a Shropshire. :huh: Strange.


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

Fun little quiz, but it said I'm a shropshire. I'd have sworn I was a shetland.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm a Perendale!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Another Shropshire here!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a Navajo-Churro! "dual coated and primitive"

I thought that described Icelandics too.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought I was going Crazy, glad to know I am not the only one to not find the quiz!


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I am a shropshire, never seen one or the fleece, will have to discover this breed!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a Perendale ! Humm, maybe I should look into this breed... it is a "dale" after all and I love to combine my Corrie-dale's with Romel-dale's....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a Perendale too. I'm sensing a trend.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Perendale here too, it looks like I am in good company.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a Finn!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd have thought more breeds would have been represented here. I'm a finn too.


----------

